# People your dog attracts.......



## Courtney Guthrie (Oct 30, 2007)

OK, I have 2 dogs...They are both working dogs but my first is an American Staffordshire Terrier(American Pit Bull Terrier) and the other is my GSD. I don't walk them together, only by themselves as they redirect onto each other. 

When we go downtown and walk or to the flea market etc.....I am always stopped and asked.."Do ya' wanna breed him?", "Sell Him?", "Fight her?", "Sell her?" etc.... Here there are tons of drinks and the more dumb one almost always approach and try to pet the dog. I always tell them no..because I just don't want their nasty hands on my dogs. 

But I have found a distinct difference in the reactions that people have and the type of people that approach each dog....

Red (Am. Staff/APBT) attracts the gang-bangers and wanna-be types....especially since a girl is holding the other end of the leash. They are not scared of her usaully and ask the stupid questions about breeding/fighting her. She also attracts a LOT of women...they love her smooshy face and painted toenails. She also attracts little kids. 

Judge-(GSD) attracts the drunks....literally. He also attracts the gang bangers BUT they are scared of him and make comments from afar. He mainly attracts men and families. His size also attracts little kids. He also attracts dog knowledgable people...people that aren't as stupid as the average person. lol 

I just find it funny the different type of people that each breed attracts. It's kinda weird and disheartening in a lot of ways. Red attracts the wrong crowd of interest for her breed and you have to tread lightly when trying to educate them. Just an observation. 

Courtney


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

I see alot of women around here walking with Rotts and Bully types, probably 99% of them wouldn't hurt a fly but I always wonder why have the type of dog that the people that are most likely to give you trouble are the same people that are attracted to that type of dog ??

It's like taking honey to bee fight.


----------



## Ashley Hiebing (Apr 6, 2008)

Humphrey, being a big, red (and very handsome, if I do say so myself) pit bull gets a lot of ganster-wannabes and trailer trash attention. Everyone seems to want me to stud him out to their females. I've had someone stop their car in the middle of the road, roll down the window and ask if I had any of his puppies to sell to them.

Just the other day I had a group of kids (teenagers) admiring him, and as one of them reached out to pet him Humphrey tucked his tail and dropped to the ground, something he has NEVER done before (normally he's very wiggly-butt-in-your-face-happy). Needless to say I got out of there quickly, because even though the kid seemed friendly enough I didn't like how my dog was reacting to him.

George attracts middle-aged soccer moms, mostly. Must be that cute old Labrador face. =P


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

My dogs always attract white GSD lovers who all owned the only white GSD that could be a police dog. Oh, and those 130 lb GSD owners as well. Mine are always called thin or skinny and should be fattened up. Sorta like me.\\/

Howard


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Howard Knauf said:


> Mine are always called thin or skinny and should be fattened up. Sorta like me.\\/
> 
> Howard




I've got one just like that; only mines a lot bigger. 

DFrost


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> I see alot of women around here walking with Rotts and Bully types, probably 99% of them wouldn't hurt a fly but I always wonder why have the type of dog that the people that are most likely to give you trouble are the same people that are attracted to that type of dog ??
> 
> It's like taking honey to bee fight.


:lol:


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Howard Knauf said:


> My dogs always attract white GSD lovers who all owned the only white GSD that could be a police dog. Oh, and those 130 lb GSD owners as well. Mine are always called thin or skinny and should be fattened up. Sorta like me.\\/
> 
> Howard


At least they recognise your dogs as being GSD's


----------



## Courtney Guthrie (Oct 30, 2007)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> I see alot of women around here walking with Rotts and Bully types, probably 99% of them wouldn't hurt a fly but I always wonder why have the type of dog that the people that are most likely to give you trouble are the same people that are attracted to that type of dog ??
> 
> It's like taking honey to bee fight.



So, are you saying that a woman shouldn't own a Rottweiler or a Bully type dog??? 

If you are, then here we go.......I am a single 23 year old woman that was raised with Rottweilers, "MY" first dog was a GSD(PTS due to cancer at 15 months old), my second dog was a Wolf-Dog(extremely hard to won but made me a better owner) then I have my current dogs....Red-my Am. Staff/APBT and Judge my GSD pup. 

Red is NOT your typical pit bull dog. She was a great little dog when she was younger, had NO enemies and IF I had been attacked, would've left with the attackers. AS she matured, she got more protective and tempermantal....She no longer goes in public places that stress her out. She WOULD protect me now...I have NO DOUBTS about it....BUT I also got a concealed weapons permit so that I could carry a gun to protect myself. I got her because I liked the breed. 

I as a woman am NOT going to limit the breeds that I own because they attract the same people that usaully give women trouble. I'm not going to be scared because my dog attracts the wrong people. I think that as a woman, you have to be prepared for anything. You have to learn to protect yourself from any situation that may arise. 

I don't need my dog to do the bidding.....because in the end...that's why I own guns and am looking at getting my concealed weapons permit for NM. 

I guess I got from your post that women shouldn't own certyain breeds because they attract certain groups of people. More than likely, I would be the last person to get mugged walking my pit bull if there were 3 women walking down the street and the other 2 had little yapper dogs. 

For me, it's a matter of being prepared and knowing how to handle yourself in situations...your breed of dog shouldn't matter. 

Courtney


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

my dog attracts idiots. either they know he's a rottie and think he's cool or they think he's a pitbull x rottie because of his head...guess they've never seen a real rottie.

Aside from the idiots we seem to attract a lot of little kids which I think is great. M'boy is great with kids and is a true ambassador for the breed.


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Dirt bags come running when they see my Dutch


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Courtney Guthrie said:


> So, are you saying that a woman shouldn't own a Rottweiler or a Bully type dog???
> 
> If you are, then here we go.......I am a single 23 year old woman that was raised with Rottweilers, "MY" first dog was a GSD(PTS due to cancer at 15 months old), my second dog was a Wolf-Dog(extremely hard to won but made me a better owner) then I have my current dogs....Red-my Am. Staff/APBT and Judge my GSD pup.
> 
> ...


I think he was goofing least I thought it was funny


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Courtney Guthrie said:


> So, are you saying that a woman shouldn't own a Rottweiler or a Bully type dog???


No, I'm just saying that the women I have seen in this area walking their overweight dogs in a nylon harness attached to a 1/8 inch diameter flexi lead aren't fooling anyone except themselves.


----------



## Courtney Guthrie (Oct 30, 2007)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> No, I'm just saying that the women I have seen in this area walking their overweight dogs in a nylon harness attached to a 1/8 inch diameter flexi lead aren't fooling anyone except themselves.


OK!! That is a difference....my dog is fit, I can't stand fat dogs and flexi leashes are the dumbest invention as I've seen more fluffies get grabbed off them by bigger dogs...it;s scary. 

Thanks for clearing that up.....I got my feathers ruffled over it! 

Courtney


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Courtney Guthrie said:


> Thanks for clearing that up.....I got my feathers ruffled over it!
> 
> Courtney


Thank God you didn't pull your gun on me :razz:


----------



## Courtney Guthrie (Oct 30, 2007)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> Thank God you didn't pull your gun on me :razz:


Unfortunately all my guns are at my parents house until I go get them. I didn't have room to take them when I moved.....but I'll be getting them soon!

Plus, you have to make me feel threatened for my life for me to pull a gun out. Beleive me.....that takes a lot of prodding to make me fear my life. lol lol lol lol lol lol 


Courtney


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I moved a little over a year ago from a neighborhood that had a high concentration of pits and gangbangers. 
For a while, when I was training a Presa for a friend I was constantly being asked about "breeding that big Pit." 
With my GSD any questions or comments came from across the street even though the little kids from the neighborhood often filled my front yard playing with my GSD.
EVERYONE crossed the street when my JRT was on the front lawn. Go figure! :lol:


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

I'm curious as to the kind of comments imported Rotties with tails must generate.


----------



## Libby Nickerson (Jun 23, 2008)

You know, I don't mind the 'types' of people my dogs attract. Its more based on the persons attitude.

With Gypsy(APBT), she generally does attract young men. Its ok when they compliment my dog, or tell me how 'raw' she is, lol. I have less patience with the people that see me walking my dog--who has on a nice collar, a nice harness, she is ON A LEASH, and she has several identification tags--and they ask me if I am selling her. Um, hello? Do you see a For Sale sign?

I have only been asked if I fight her twice. Both times were by young men. I do not respond kindly to this, to say the least.

I have had several people ask if I am breeding her, or have them tell me about their 100lb male 'pit' with a 24 inch head....then ask me if I want to breed. Then when I say she is spayed, not to mention she has too many health problems, their eyes glaze over and thats that.


With Umah, I've never had bad experiences beyond being asked if I want to breed her with so-and-so's male. She attracts lots of kids and happy people :lol: 

Ok, a question directed pretty much at women, I guess :lol: 

Have you ever had a group of men ask you if your dog is your lover? I have been asked that three times now, when I walk Gypsy. I don't get it.



Libby


----------



## Pia Porko (Oct 8, 2008)

My dog attracts people who don't recognize her as a german shepherd and think she's either a malinois or a mix. When they learn she's a GSD they usually cross to the other side of the street. I can't help to laugh since I find my neighbours scottish terrier more dangerous than my pussy-ass-dog who loves everyone


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

I avoid people, usually. I'm not the social type.

I have noticed 3 distinct types with my mals - the majority of "what kind of doggy is that" people that I always try to avoid, the very few knowledgeable working-dog people that ask what my mals do, and the gang banger wannabees (or whatever) who recognize them as "police dogs" and don't come close.

I avoid kids too - not because of any aggression issues with the mals, but because they may be so overly enthusiastically saying hi that they'd knock a kid over or something. It helps too that the dogs are kinda skinny wolfy looking, most moms don't send their kids loose saying it's ok to go pet that doggy...


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

I've found that owning a black gsd and a dark sable that people stear clear of us and, and if they do compliment it is from afar. The one thing I have noticed is that if you walk a gsd down the street, in a not so friendly neighborhood, people always cross the street, even when they are walking there big bad pitbulls. They want nothing to do with a "police dog". But I wish my dog would attract super models and maybe a bikini model or 2:-\"


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

susan tuck said:


> I'm curious as to the kind of comments imported Rotties with tails must generate.



Most people seem to think Rotties are born without a tail.


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

I get mixed reactions with my GSD's. Children always flock, mothers don't always like that. I think the kids associate the dpgs with cops and mom always says cops are safe right? I get the gangbangers that yell from across the street or out of an appartment complex when I'm out with my dogs, only had 1 guy brave enough to run up to me and ask questions. Did recently go somewhere new and have a tweeker chick walk right up on me working my dog and touch him. She thought my e-control was a radio and she asked me if I worked here. Mind you we were at a public park. :roll: I said "yeah I work here, I'm undercover but I just called for backup" lol she and her car full of tweek buddies left in a hurry. :-\"


----------



## Courtney Guthrie (Oct 30, 2007)

todd pavlus said:


> I've found that owning a black gsd and a dark sable that people stear clear of us and, and if they do compliment it is from afar. *The one thing I have noticed is that if you walk a gsd down the street, in a not so friendly neighborhood, people always cross the street, even when they are walking there big bad pitbulls. They want nothing to do with a "police dog". But I wish my dog would attract super models and maybe a bikini model or 2:-\" *


I have found that walking Judge creates the OMG...it's a K9 response a lot. Most of the troublesome types steer clear. 

My dog attracts some pretty HOT guys.....I love it!!!!! You need an APBT to attract the chicks.....Seriously...I'm a girl and when walking Red I have more women stop and ohhh and aww over her. She'd be prefect for a guy to attract the hot girls. 

Courtney


----------



## Alyssa Myracle (Aug 4, 2008)

Huh. Strange.
No one EVER comes up to Danke and I.

The only time people approach us is at club stuff, and then I just get the, "wow, what a pretty dark face, who is she out of" from other sport people.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

i'm with michelle--kids loved Brix, but the parents weren't so sure about him. and i went to a BB game one night to pick up my daughter, took Brix just inside the doors, put him "down", and just stood there waiting--til the new superintendent came along and told me to take him out (the principal loves him, BTW), so i did, not wanting to "make a scene".

also, used to have some fun at my son's place of work (the owner also loved Brix); when we'd stop to pick up Jesse after work, and esp if there was a new guy there (always seemed to be an Hispanic w/heavy accent), the boss would say "do the revier thing", i'd open the door to the shop, tell Brix "revier" and this big black GSD would tear in there "looking" for "something". barry would about bust a gut. course Brix was just looking for Jess, or someone to throw something for him to retrieve....

that probably isn't a PC story, or maybe even a smart thing to do, but we did, and it could be pretty comical.

and Jesse would use him as a chick magnet at the local college on occasion. i guess it worked pretty well....

most adults would cross the street if we were working downtown tho.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

ann freier said:


> i'm with michelle--kids loved Brix, but the parents weren't so sure about him. and i went to a BB game one night to pick up my daughter, took Brix just inside the doors, put him "down", and just stood there waiting--til the new superintendent came along and told me to take him out (the principal loves him, BTW), so i did, not wanting to "make a scene".
> 
> also, used to have some fun at my son's place of work (the owner also loved Brix); when we'd stop to pick up Jesse after work, and esp if there was a new guy there (always seemed to be an Hispanic w/heavy accent), the boss would say "do the revier thing", i'd open the door to the shop, tell Brix "revier" and this big black GSD would tear in there "looking" for "something". barry would about bust a gut. course Brix was just looking for Jess, or someone to throw something for him to retrieve....
> 
> ...


That reminds me of a time my dog with with me at Lowes. Two little girls asked to pet my dog. "sure" they were petting him and he was licking their faces, all were having a happy time. Then the mother comes and she's petting the dog. "What a nice dog, what kind is that?" "rottweiler"

Then she grabs the kids and screams at me for bringing an attack dog into the store. Now the husband comes charging over to see what was going on. All he knows is I have a rottweiler, his wife is screaming and the two girls are crying. He beams a look at me and then my dog lights up at him. He grabs a BBQ and moves it in between he and the dog.

Now some of the Lowes employees are there. The man tells them that I sicked my dog on them... GEEZ!! Good thing at least three employees were there that know me well. I trained dogs for two of them. And I am a regular customer. They're like "Oh that's just Kaiser, did you kick him or something? He's the sweetest dog I know. He would never bite anyone."

The man and his family left and I continued shopping.


----------



## Libby Nickerson (Jun 23, 2008)

Chris, that reminds me of one time when I had Gypsy in a store doing some training.

I had her in a down stay at my side, while I was looking at some items. This little boy came down the isle (he was probably three years old) with no adult in sight. I watched him, Gypsy kept looking the opposite way, and he walked up, hiked his foot back, and aimed a kick at her head. I immediately said "NO!" to the little boy, and he jumped back and ran, and who I'm assuming was his mother came around the corner. She looked at her son, looked at Gypsy, and then glared at me and grabbed her son.

I asked her to please keep an eye on her child, since he just came over and tried to kick my dog. She glared some more and walked away.

Next thing I know, security comes over telling me to leave with my dog, because apparently she tried to bite this boy. I had several witnesses who stood up for Gypsy, so we ended up not leaving, but the woman and boy came back by and she said in a really loud voice "Stay away from THAT dog. THATS a mean dog!"

I talked with the store manager and we got it all cleared up, but I was pretty angry.


Good note on this, though. Gypsy kept her down stay the entire time! :lol: 


Libby


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

geez, chris--he grabbed a BBQ???? wow, your dog must be a bad-a$$ rockweiller!!!

and libby, IMO there is no more dangerous person in the world than a little kid between the ages of 3 to 33. esp a boy-kid. but there're some females that think they're pretty bad too. ya just gotta watch 'em all, all the time...(is that a bit paranoid???) (jeff??? help?)

seriously, the funniest thing i ever saw Brix do was when we were at the local riverwalk, went by some ppl (thought he was a labX, but they were nice) who tried to toss him some leftover bread fr their picnic, which he picked up and promptly spat right out. they were SHOCKED!! i was proud--mostly b/c they threw the bread b/f i could say anything... 

but this is a dog that won't take bacon as a food reward, doesn't lke hotdogs, is suspicious of any "food" he hasn't had from Mom. probably the only dog i'll ever have who has a "natural" poison-proofing built in....but who knows why? i'm afraid that letting the gals at petco give him treats was a mistake though--won't do that with the next one.


----------



## Terry Devine (Mar 11, 2008)

Someone asked me one time if I was gonna breed my 2 yrs old GSD to my 2 1/2 yr old GSD
They are both fully intact males !!!!!!
Another time I had a woman ask me if I wanted to breed my GSD to her white GSD. I told her that the stud fee was pretty high and I require half of it up front.....................then I lied to her and told her the stud fee would be $5,00.00 !!!!!!!
She just walked away mumbling.

Terry


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

I think everyone assumes that if you have a dog of one sex, and get another dog of the opposite sex, then you are going to 'mate' the two of them. People just couldn't understand why I didn't breed Jak to Deja when I had them both 'right there!'


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Kristen Cabe said:


> I think everyone assumes that if you have a dog of one sex, and get another dog of the opposite sex, then you are going to 'mate' the two of them. People just couldn't understand why I didn't breed Jak to Deja when I had them both 'right there!'


I love everyone assumes you want to breed our dogs to their nasty dogs. I must have been approached by a dozen people over the last couple of years. They always have some nasty looking dysplastic rottie with a dobbie head. "WOW. That's a beautiful Rott. We should breed our dogs" Whoa =;


----------



## Dan Long (Jan 10, 2008)

David Frost said:


> I've got one just like that; only mines a lot bigger.
> 
> DFrost


I had some woman stop her car in the middle of the road to tell me she has a GSD that looks just like mine, but is 160lbs. I was speechless, and that's pretty hard to do to me! I mean, 160lbs? What did he look like, a bloated walrus with pointy ears? 

Most people don't approach me while I'm walking the GSD. A few people will ask questions, but a lot will go to the other side of the road. When they ask if he'll bite, I say, I don't know, he might if he doesn't know you. Total lie but I don't need everyone to know that he's approachable. When we go to parks or places where there are a lot of people, he will attract a lot of attention, especially kids. He'll be laying on the ground with kids climbing all over him. All the parents are apprehensive but the kids have no problem with him. 

Our Great Dane is the BEST dog for attracting people. Where ever we go, Daisy is the center of attention. She has such a great personality and is so social, she loves everyone, and people are astounded by how nice she is. We took her to the homecoming parade recently, dressed in my son's old team jersey from when he played, and she even had the people in the parade pointing and talking about her. We'll have crowds of people around us when we take her where there are a lot of people. The best was at the 4th of July parade, and they had all these Shetland ponies, and she was taller than they were. Everyone was laughing at how she was bigger than the ponies and should be in the parade herself.


----------



## Chad Byerly (Jun 24, 2008)

No one ever wants to meet our Czech GSD since a pup, she's the one who passed her therapy dog test and loves kids. They always stay back and are very cautious. 

Who do they want? My dicey shelter Rottweiler, WHILE I'm saying he's not good with strangers or kids. Seriously pushing their children up while going on about "how sweet the breed is" and "good dog carl"... (Imagine me jogging away with him and his toy) Weird, because I thought my dog's breed (the Rottie) had the stigma, but I'd always have to head off people wanting to smush his face, etc. And no one wants to meet the social GSD. It's as if they can tell which one does bite-work. I think it's an unconcious attraction to neotonous features, brachycephalic muzzle and flop ears... And maybe a natural/genetic fear of the wolf/predator. 

And it's been this way with ALL TYPES OF PEOPLE.

Except police and working dog folks, who either tend to be more comfortable with pointy-eared herders, or understand that my boy is no ambassador for the breed anyway but has a good nose and prey drive.

Unfortunately some WON'T HEAR that a Rottie gets scared, and want to push contact, and say "I'm not worried about being bit, he just wants to dominate"...](*,)


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Kristen Cabe said:


> I think everyone assumes that if you have a dog of one sex, and get another dog of the opposite sex, then you are going to 'mate' the two of them. People just couldn't understand why I didn't breed Jak to Deja when I had them both 'right there!'


Happens with humans too:wink:


----------



## Amber Scott Dyer (Oct 30, 2006)

i think i've said this before, but people cross the street when they see my male dobermann (cropped and docked) running with me. we live right down from an elementary school and run by right before school lets out every day, and (even ignoring the grumblings) I've actually had parents waiting in line in their cars lean out the windows to tell me that I have no business bringing "a dog like that" near a school. This is a dog that passed the TDI temp test. 

of course, then i have my all natural (long ears and tail) dobergirl that EVERYONE wants to run up to and try to pet - NOT wise. I wish people understood that just because her tail is up in the air does NOT mean she wants to be petted  :roll: I can't even wear my ipod when we run because I have to stay alert for someone approaching her.


----------



## Alyssa Myracle (Aug 4, 2008)

Ughh.
I just had the experience of someone asking to breed their male GSD to my little girl.

First, I have absolutely zero desire to breed her.

Second, even if I did want to breed her, I have a contract with _her_ breeder that I will let her take a look at the pup at 1.5 years and decide whether or not she will be bred.

Last, assuming I _was_ going to breed my dog, I would not breed to the male in question.
He is possibly the dullest, lowest drive GSD I've seen in my life.
This dog has literally laid down and tried to go to sleep on the field with the helper.

"But they're both sables! The pups would be so pretty!" #-o


----------



## Becky Shilling (Jul 11, 2006)

We live only a a couple of miles from our local fairgrounds and so we spend a LOT of time out there during horse events. Just in the last couple of months we have attended the Hunter/Jumper Classic (where Brago cracked up everyone around us by leeeeeaning back and then lurching forward with every jump he watched). Then the World Morgan Show; right now the Team-roping Championships. (Can't attend barrel racing events, though.) That CRACK on the butt with the whip or rein when they leave that last barrel always elicits a WOOF!

Almost without exception kids (& quite a few adults) swarm us with Brago, who eats it up. Brago is a very large black and tan. 

When we take out Ozeta and Ivo, both sables, far fewer children approach w/o permission, but still quite a few ask first, where they don't with Brago.

Of course, in this environment, most people you run into are "animal people" already so it's not so much like a real slice of "on-the-street" folks.


We take all our dogs there a lot; it's a first rate place to do obedience in the winter. Nice and warm and TONS of distractions. We'll put them on thier down and sit stays right at an entrance to an exercise arena, so horses (and sometimes carriages/sulkies) are clopping past right over their noses.


----------



## Ian Forbes (Oct 13, 2006)

susan tuck said:


> I'm curious as to the kind of comments imported Rotties with tails must generate.


Well, I don't know about in the US, but I got some strange comments about mine, here in the UK. Most people assumed she was a Rottie x ,especially as she isn't '250lbs with a massive head'......:-\" 

I get fewer comments now that docking is also banned in the UK.


----------



## Erin Sullivan (Jul 24, 2007)

My dog--pit bull, male, cropped ears, 52 pounds, all white--draws a lot of stares but very few people who actually want to talk to me or touch him. Very few!

And that's fine with me . . . he's very social and I would let him greet someone if they wanted to meet him, but it's a very rare person who actually asks! 

Occasionally, someone will yell something out to me from a car or from across the street--"nice pit" or "male or female?" 

Other than that, we generally get to go by uninterrupted on our way!


----------



## Alegria Cebreco (Jul 25, 2007)

I rarely (if ever) have people approach when I walk Mace. He is still a pup, very dark black face (with slight racoon eyes, although not a TRUE black sable), gangly, and only 25" tall and about 70lbs. Right now, he is Mr. Antisocial (although is coming out of his recent fear stage), so I dont mind that no one wants to talk to him. Although I do get the occasional yell from across the street or store "whats he mixed with?"

Mace is my second dark sable and no one appraoches when I had either of them. Now with my previous black/red Ryot, people would swarm up. I think color plays a HUGE role is attracting people. 

Chico my Doberman, ALWAYS gets attention from all different kinds of people and he LOVES it. LOL People constantly say that "their Dobe is twice his size". Which baffles me seeing that Chico is WAYYYY oversized (got from a BYB, Lornich to be exact, this was before I knew better) 30+ inches tall 102# (although is overweight at the moment thanks to my grandmother, but she is NOT allowed to touch Mace EVER, lol).


----------



## carey harkness (Aug 28, 2007)

I've got a German Import Doberman with ears and tail intact. People approach me all the time when he's out to tell me how striking he is. You can tell the people that are not big Doberman fans usually do not know what he is, or do not figure it out until they are close enough to see the rust markings. People that like Dobermans just enough to know the tails are cropped always seem to recognize him. Though its cosmetic I do prefer the cropped and docked look, having a dog that is not cropped and docked has shown me that I am in the minority. I almost always hear the words "I like 'em with a tail". 





susan tuck said:


> I'm curious as to the kind of comments imported Rotties with tails must generate.


----------

